# Tomy Porsche 959



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What colors did Tomy make this car in ?

(Black, Silver, red , Greeen 63, Rothmans 203, Red 9, silver white 7.) 
from Bud's guide.

Are they some pretty rare? I have ran into very few of them.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Since you have Bud's book you already know what colors Tomy did. You skipped the #203 AFX car which is almost the same as the Rothman car. Tampos differ a little. 

You can always email Bud any questions you have. He always answered mine.

Racemasters released some 959s. Probably used bodies that were already in stock. 

Completed Bud's book (not counting color variations) last century so I have no idea about rarity nowadays.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you.
Now how about some history on Racemasters ?
I know a little about Aurora AFX TOMY where does racemasters come in?
& Faller .


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

racemasters is just the latest name. It went Playcraft to Aurora to AFX to Tomy and lastly Racemasters.

www.afxracing.com will get you there. They make the SRT and Mega-G cars. Wahoo posts here once in a while. He runs the place.

The new sets say AFX, Tomy and Racemasters on the box. Leads to a lot of cunfusion.

Since you are in Washington you should be familiar with Scale Auto www.scaleauto.com

Faller is German I believe


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Tomy is the manufacturer; Racemasters is the distributor. You won't see Racemasters mentioned on some non-US Tomy releases, like the ones from Australia for example.

AFX (or A/FX) started as a product name, and expanded into more of a brand name.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Racemasters*

Racemasters, BSRT, and Scale Auto are just different operating names of the same company, which is Scale Auto. Gary Beadle separated the parts manufacturing(BSRT) operation, mail order(Scale Auto) and distribution(Racemasters) operations with different names. It gets confusing.
Racemasters took over distribution after Tomy America shut down. That was a bummer because you could get really cheap chassis and bodies through Tomy America. You just called customer service and they hooked you up with returned chassis and bodies for a couple bucks each. It was sweet!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, the Porsche 959 body is one of the best stock bodies for racing Tomy ever put out.
It's not the lightest body, but it is very well balanced, and holds its own pretty well if you
have to drive through a wreck. I have a few of those bodies, and had good luck with them.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

"The Mega-G is the latest car designed, from the ground up, by Racemasters for the AFX product line". This comes from Scale Auto news. Now things are clear as mud.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gather ye 959s while ye may...*



cwbam said:


> What colors did Tomy make this car in ?
> 
> (Black, Silver, red , Greeen 63, Rothmans 203, Red 9, silver white 7.)
> from Bud's guide.
> ...


cwbam, I was internet window shopping and I thought of your post. I noticed that you can still get new 959's in Silver or Black from Racemasters at the AFX Racing site. They're riding on SRT chassis. Not sure how long supply will last, though, as I understand all current and future production will be focused on the new Mega-G chassis.

Have fun,

Rolls


----------

